# Jumping bareback! :)



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I loovvvee jumping bareback. Highest I've gone bareback is 2'9" on my 22 yr old Paso Fino gelding


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Dang! Thats some high jumps for being bareback.That was the highest i have gone bareback. What a rush. lol. 2.2 feet i believe that was in the video. haha  too much fun.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow that walker is beautiful!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Wow that walker is beautiful!


Ikr?! He has a great personality to match.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Question; is Sonny lame in the hind end? He's _really_ short on the right hind and favouring it especially in the trot and the canter transitions!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow that looks like so much fun I wish i could do that.
Well I could I would just be in alot of pain the next day (high withered horse lol) but I will someday... my life goal lol


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

dressagexlee said:


> Question; is Sonny lame in the hind end? He's _really_ short on the right hind and favouring it especially in the trot and the canter transitions!


No, he isnt. He is really short when i ride bareback. I dont know why, i think its because he wants to be slow and lazy...hehe.And he is sooooo smooth. But he started to favor it in one clip because he tripped but he was fine. He walked it off or cantered it off i should say.. Thanks for your concern though.

Redtree: Haha it is so fun! I hope you get to do it with your horse soon


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

equiniphile- You went that high bareback! i did with the stirrrups on the bareback pad then when i was at equinihpiles house she was jumping just 18 inches completly bareback but i got scared because i feel like i cant stay on at the canter bareabck! haha which im trying to work on  BUt i definatly regret not doing it the worst that would happen was me falling off haha


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Ugghhhh I wanna jump bareback sooo bad! lol.
That TWH looks like he's probably a really smooth ride. Beautiful color!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I love jumping bareback! Endless thrills! Especially when you are jumping high x-rails, and the horse decides not to jump in the middle, but towards the higher end instead... lol so much fun


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

I saw a different video and she wasn't a very good rider......


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ahh, jumping bareback, my favorite thing to do, cause all I have is a dressage saddle so bareback is my only option


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahh don't be silly!
I've jumped various times in Dressage saddles!


----------



## meilan (Jul 31, 2010)

i saw someone jump 4'6'' bareback


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

MadeiraRox said:


> I saw a different video and she wasn't a very good rider......


 
I'm sorry, but what is this supposed to mean exactly?


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

King said:


> Ahh don't be silly!
> I've jumped various times in Dressage saddles!


Oh I've done it plenty of times I just find it harder to put myself in a proper position or if I'm doing bounces finding the correct rhythm.

The other day I jumped a triple bounce bareback, perfectly fine. I did it the next day in my dressage saddle and it wasn't nearly as pretty :lol:


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

MadeiraRox said:


> I saw a different video and she wasn't a very good rider......


Excuse me, but what are you talking about?
I surely hope you arent talking about ANY of these riders in the video. We are all very good riders. This comment was NOT needed, no matter who you are talking about.


----------

